

Bitcoin inventor, Satoshi Nakamoto's identity revealed? - AxisOfEval
http://ownlifeful.blogspot.in/2013/05/bitcoin-creator-satoshi-nakamoto.html

======
indubitably
> “5. Same number of Hiragana symbols in first and last names of the two
> identities.”

Kill me now.

